# Rear seat belt retractor locked-help?



## fhohio1 (Sep 9, 2006)

The rear middle seat belt in our 2001 Jetta is locked. I don't see any easy way to get to it without taking the seat apart. Any suggestions, or is it likely broken, and needs to be replaced?







Thanks.


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Rear seat belt retractor locked-help? (fhohio1)*

i would say no. i have seen these seat belt lock up after folding the seat forwards or such. what i would try doing is folding the bottom part of the seat forward so you can access the lower securing bolt for the seat belt. undo the seat belt at the bottom and then let it roll up a little. you should be able to pull it back out after that. **note the seat has to be at the upright position to unroll.


----------



## bigtnascar (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Rear seat belt retractor locked-help? (vdubtech14)*

as a side note the seat back has to be latched to allow the seat belt to come out. there is a cable running from the seat belt reel to the latch that doesn't allow it to move when folded.


----------



## fhohio1 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Rear seat belt retractor locked-help? (bigtnascar)*

The follow up-I finally realized that a bit of cloth was keeping the rear seat back from fully latching the seat back when put back in place. Once I moved that bit of cloth out of the way, the seat back latched fully into place, and the seatbelt immediately unlocked. 
Thanks for all of the suggestions with this.


----------



## seattle111 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Rear seat belt retractor locked-help? (fhohio1)*

I just noticed my reaR CENTER BELT IS SOO TIGHT AGAINST THE SEAT i CANT EVEN GET MY FINGERS BEHIND IT. (damn caps lock!) 
I will try to fully latch this otherwise I think its totally screwed.


----------

